# Period Late



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I am almost a week late for my period. I'm not concerned with pregnancy because I had my tubes tied 13 years ago. I had major PMS last week (very emotional and cramps) but no period. I do typically get cramps the week before (I have endometriosis) so that is not new. I haven't had a lot of stress that would cause me to be late. I am 42 and my mom went through menopause in her mid 40's. Could this be the start? What are the symptoms. I do know I get hot flashes at night and have had a couple during the day.


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, wouldn't you know it, an hour after my posting, my period came. But in the meantime, I did check out some sites on menopause and found I have a lot of the symptoms. I have insomnia (I even take medication to help me sleep because I have restless leg syndrome and I still wake up through the night), mood swings, weight gain in waist and thighs, night sweats, and a few others. I guess since my mother started menopause early, I am probably going through the same thing. What fun!


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Dlt,Perhaps what you are experiencing is perimenopause. I didn't know there was such a thing until this year. Perimenopause is what your body goes through before menopause. I believe I'm going through this now. I'm 44. Below is an excellent website to explain all about perimenopause and menopause and how to tell the difference.www.oprah.com/tows/pastshows/tows 2002/tows past 20020206.jhtml


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks Nightsounds. This was a very interesting article. It certainly could be perimenopause as I have many of the symptoms. Right now I am sort of looking forward to it as I have the worst cramps. I have endometriosis so sometimes my periods can be quite painful. I've been through the treatments (lap, lupron, BCP) and it still comes back. It supposedly goes away after menopause so I will just put up with it until then. Luckily not every period is like this. It seems like when my PMS is worse (depression, bloating and very emotional), the cramps are worse. There are times when I can have my period and don't get the PMS or cramps. It has been like this for as long as I can remember. Aren't we women lucky?


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Yes, being a woman certainly has its moments. At least we have networks where we can share problems & discuss ideas. I know it helps me to do this. Just like this site, I think it's wonderful that there is a place for ibs sufferers!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

My GYN told me to avoid caffeine to try and minimize PMS symptoms, which for me have gotten more intense the older I get. Just like IBS is different for everyone, all this good perimenopausal stuff varies. I think it is true that your symptoms and the age that you actually stop bleeding is usually like that of your mother.


----------

